

I want to learn web apps. What language should I learn and how? - aoxfordca

I&#x27;m a business student who has interacted a lot with devs and hackers over the last few years and am sick of not having the skillset to get stuff done myself. What should I learn, and what do you think is a good way to go about learning and practicing so that I can begin building web applications&#x2F;sites?&lt;p&gt;From what I&#x27;ve read, the following are highly recommended:
Django
Ruby on Rails
Javascript&lt;p&gt;I have some experience with python, css, and html - but none of it is what you would call &#x27;practical&#x27; [hasn&#x27;t been applied to any real projects].&lt;p&gt;Thanks for any advice you can provide :)
======
dutchrapley
If you want a complete nuts to bolts introduction to web development, I'd
recommend starting here:

[http://prework.flatironschool.com/web-
development/](http://prework.flatironschool.com/web-development/)

It's ruby specific, but what you learn in terms of html, css, and git can be
ported if you decide to use a different backend language later down the road.

Then just start building things - that when you'll start to really learn.

~~~
aoxfordca
This looks really great. Thanks.

------
jaegerpicker
Any of what you mentioned will serve you well. I'm a Django/Python developer
in my day job. It's an amazingly good place to start. I use python, html, css,
and javascript on daily basis. JavaScript is another option and the one I'd
highly recommend. Go to www.nodeschool.io learn node.js and javascript, then
learn more javascript for the client side along with html and css.

------
hfourm
All those things you listed are relevant, go build something it doesnt matter
where you start but where you end

